# IP-Debatte zum x-ten



## dimed (1 April 2010)

Jetzt aber doch noch mal ne Anmerkung zum Thema IP-Adresse: natürlich gibt ein Provider die nur nach Gerichtsbeschluss raus. Aber was ist mit Leuten, die eine feste IP-Adresse haben? Dann kann man doch über entsprechende Seiten (whois) den Standort und die Adresse ermitteln? Der Abzocker brauch also kein Gericht und keinen Provider, sondern hat die Daten, die er braucht. Was natürlich nichts an den grundsätzlichen Fakten ändern, nämlich, dass es keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt usw.


----------



## Reducal (1 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

...nur, wer hat schon eine statische IP? Und viele führen auch nur wieder zum Provider, der dann manuell in seinem Bestand kramen muss. Und das mit dem Beschluss, was du hinsichtlich der dynamischen IP vorgebracht hast, ist Quark, da in nahezu allen Fällen derzeit niemand damit etwas anfangen kann.


----------



## dimed (1 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

So ein Quark ist es wohl nicht. Wenn ich mal die IP-Adresse unseres Firmenservers oder wahlweise den Domainnamen unserer Firma bei denic oder ähnlichen Seiten eingebe, meldet mir das Systems alle Daten inkl. Straße, Hausnummer und Telefonanschluss. Je nach Seite wird sogar gleich der Standort des Servers auf einer Straßenkarte angezeigt mit einer Genauigkeit von ein paar Metern. Also bei festen IP-Adressen haben die Abzocker auf jeden Fall schon einmal eine Adresse, an die sie Mahnungen u.ä. schicken können.


----------



## webwatcher (1 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



dimed schrieb:


> . Also bei festen IP-Adressen haben die Abzocker auf jeden Fall schon einmal eine Adresse, an die sie Mahnungen u.ä. schicken können.



Und? was macht das für einen Unterschied,  ob der Mahnmüll per Email oder Brief kommt? 
Lediglich die Form der Entsorgung unterscheidet  sich.

Email *>* Spamfilter * <>* Brief *> *kostengünstig  und umweltfreundlich grüne/blaue  Wertstofftonne

*Es wird mal wieder  ziemlich überflüssiges  gepostet, was nur zu  Verunsicherung
 unerfahrener  Leser führt. *
Bei ca 1 Million  Mahnmüllschreiben  werden die  sich kaum die Mühe machen, manuelle 
Nachforschungen zu betreiben. 
Offensichtlich  ist das Ausmaß der Inkassostalkerei noch immer nicht verstanden worden


----------



## Reducal (1 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



dimed schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal die IP-Adresse unseres Firmenservers oder wahlweise den Domainnamen unserer Firma bei denic oder ähnlichen Seiten eingebe, meldet mir das Systems alle Daten inkl. Straße, Hausnummer und Telefonanschluss.


Das mag sein, aber was hat das mit einem Einzelfall über so eine Abofalle zu tun. Spekulationen bringen uns hier nicht weiter, das Rad ist schon erfunden!

Von mir nur so viel noch zu dem Thema: Provider bieten an, für ein paar €ronen eine statische IP für ganz private Internetanschlüsse zu nutzen. Nur, fragt man so eine IP ab, dann kommt i. d. R. nur der Provider bei raus. Bei Firmennetzwerken / gewerblichen Nutzern ist das freilich was anderes.


----------



## webwatcher (1 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Bei Firmennetzwerken / gewerblichen Nutzern ist das freilich was anderes.



Und? Siehe oben

Diese seit über vier Jahren andauernde Diskussion hängt mir zum Hals raus 
Noch nie  hat jemand einen Beleg dafür  geliefert, dass ein Nutzabzocker per IP-Recherche 
 Mahnmüll in Papierform abgeliefert hat.

EOT


----------

